# [Q] Partición creada en sistema de 32bit en sistema de 64bit

## xSober

Hola amigos,

Alguien sabe si es posible o si existe algún inconveniente en montar y usar normalmente una partición ext4 (mi home) creada en un sistema Gentoo ~x86 de 32bit  en un nuevo sistema Gentoo de 64bit ?

Pretendo probar Gentoo 64 bit en una partición de 20GB que tengo disponible para pruebas, pero necesito saber si se puede usar la misma home para los sistemas de 32 y 64 bit.

También me servirá un poco de orientación respecto a mi partición /boot y grub para tener esos dos sistemas en arranque dual de ser posible..

Agradezco desde ya sus comentarios.

Saludos a todos

----------

## Luciernaga

Primero debes conocer si el equipo de hardware te permite instalar un sistema de 64bit, en caso contrario no lo lograrás.

En una partición de 20 gigas tienes que tener instalado solamente un sistema, bien sea de 32bit o de 64bit. Ten presente que necesitarás al menos una partición de 200MB para /boot y otra para SWAP de 1 giga, además de la raíz para el sistema de ficheros.

NON-PROBLEM para formatearlas con ext4 (mkfs.ext4) las dos /boot y raíz.

Para la SWAP utiliza este comando: mkswap /dev/sdax && swapon /dev/sdax

Donde la 'x' representará el número correspondiente de la partición, además si el disco es de tipo IDE cámbialo por /dev/hdax.

NON-PROBLEM para instalar GRUB en dual arranque para Win y para Gentoo, sigue las pautas del manual.

Saludetes  :Wink: 

PostData: Usar una partición /home para dos sistemas diferentes no es sano, porque el segundo sistema aplicará las configuraciones del usuario de /home y viceversa si las cambias.

----------

## xSober

hola, gracias por responder.  

la verdad no es lo que busco saber exactamente  :Smile: 

Mi procesador soporta la extension de 64bit de intel (em64t).

mi sistema actualmente corre Gentoo ~x86 de 32bit, lo llevo usando como 3 años sin reinstalar (desde que lo compre). desde hace 10 años o mas que en mis PCs no instalo windows (solo VMs).

la idea de compartir la home es solo para reutilizar los archivos, documentos, musica, videos, respaldos, etc.  No tengo intensiones de usar las config de usuarios ya que sé que puede causar problemas si no instalo las mismas versiones de cada app.  Incluso pretendo crear otro usuario para hacer mis pruebas con 64bit.

Mi disco tiene el siguiente esquema de particiones_

/   ext4  unos 30GB (Gentoo 32bit)

/boot   ext2   256MB  (mantengo entre 3 y 5 kernels)

/home  ext4   resto del disco 

y otra partición sin uso de 20GB y como 10G sin particionar

Lo que quiero saber realmente es si existe algún problema para montar en modo RW la partición /home creada y formateada en un sistema de 32 bit en el nuevo sistema que quiero probar de 64bit

Ademas saber si es posible usar mi particion /boot actual y mi grub para lanzar este nuevo sistema de 64 bit que pretendo instalar. 

Lo ideal es poder usar el espacio vacio para hacer mis pruebas sin perjudicar mi sistema actual  :Smile: 

saludos y nuevamente gracias

----------

## esteban_conde

Puedes hacer lo que quieras con la partición /home siempre que el systema de archivos tenga soporte en el kernel, eso si la cantidad de archivos ocultos que se van creando con el uso puede que estorben o se actualicen con la nueva instalación pero eso solamente tenlo en cuenta por si algun programa no funciona como debiera, en todo caso seria suficiente eliminar el directorio .xxx o el archivo en cuestion y reinstalar.

EDITO:

Creo que no entendia bien lo que querias decir, lo que ocurre con lo que quieres hacer es precisamente eso, que los programas ocultos de la partición van a ser usados indistintamente por una y por otra instalación y puede que lo que se adapte bien a una distro no sirva para la otra pero doy por seguro que eso va durar poco pues veras que el rendimiento es mayor en 64 bits y que cosas como flash dan los mismos problemas con ambas versiones, vamos que estas desaprovechando el micro.

----------

## Luciernaga

No encuentro práctico tus propósitos. Veamos ...

Asumido que tienes una máquina que puede ejecutar software de 64bit (EM64T).

Asumido que tienes espacio de disco suficiente para otras instalaciones.

Usar una partición /home para múltiples instalaciones Gentoo te creará problemas como te han dicho.

Comentario:

Teniendo espacio de disco suficiente encuentro que para probar una determinada distro se instala en un espacio de disco limitado y punto. Para utilizar alguna aplicación que tienes instalada en 32bit por ejemplo, aunque sea en modo virtual, usarla temporalmente en un sistema de 64bit no entiendo muy bien el porqué ... si son datos de la aplicación que tuvieras en la partición /home con montarla en el sistema usado temporalmente sería suficiente, digo.

Yo mismo tengo en una misma máquina hasta cinco distros diferentes más el Win y todo funciona sin problemas, bien en el arranque, bien en cada una en particular y sin problemas, donde tienes que observar el mejor rendimiento del equipo en cuestión es en cuánta memoria RAM tengas instalada en el equipo, cuánta más mejor irá Linux.

Venga, suerte, y saludetes  :Wink: 

----------

## pelelademadera

el /home lo podes compartir con cualquier distro y arquitectura sin dramas.

lo unico, es que si usas distintos puntos de montaje en una distro u otra, que la configuracion de sonidos y demases.

ejemplo.

en gentoo amd64 montas sda5 en /mnt/disco, y el fondo de escritorio lo tenes en /mnt/disco/fondo.jpg

cuando booteas en gentoo amd64, carga el fondo sin dramas,

ahora, si tu otra distro, por ejemplo, ubuntu x86, sda5 lo montas en /mnt/disco2,  cuando cargue el sistema, si usas el mismo escritorio, no va a encontrar /mnt/disco/fondo.jpg, porque esta en /mnt/disco2/fondo.jpg

lo mismo va a pasar con amarok y la lista, o el reproductor que uses y su musica, y con todo el soft.

si tenes los sistemas igual de ordenados, no hay ningun problema, lo mismo pasa si usas distinto soft en las 2 instalaciones.

otro tema a tener en cuenta es si tenes reglas de udev para llamar a los discos de alguna manera conocida, y los montas desde el fstab. pero no creo que te hayas enroscado con eso.... si das orden especifico a los discos, puede que sda, sdb,.... esten cambiados en una distro y otra

----------

## esteban_conde

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> en gentoo amd64 montas sda5 en /mnt/disco, y el fondo de escritorio lo tenes en /mnt/disco/fondo.jpg

 

Eso no me queda claro si la particion es sdaX o hdaX en cualquier distro deberá montarse en /home ¿no? otra cosa es que una distro asigne a la particion sdaX y otra sdaZ que puede ocurrir, pero no es habitual y además lo detectará a la primera, con un poquito de intuicion y #fdisk -l.

----------

## pelelademadera

no me refiero a los datos del home,

si sda5 corresponde a /home en 64bits y en 32bits la llama sda5 a la misma particion, los fstab correspondientes son identicos para /home

ahora, en mi caso, tengo varios discos y varias particiones en cada uno, si montaste bien el /home, con los datos del/home no tenes problemas, pero si tenes por ejemplo un disco destinado a torrents, llamemosle, sdc1, si en amd64 tenes en el fstab:

/dev/sdc1 /mnt/torrents // las opciones de montaje

y en 32bits tenes:

/dev/sdc1 /mnt/descargas //opciones de montaje

si ktorrent tiene como por defecto el uso del directorio /mnt/torrents, cuando pasas a 32bits, ese directorio es inexistente, y va a considerar que los torrents estan a 0%, aunque la info del estado de las descargas del home lo este leyendo bien, ya que el home esta bien montado... no se si queda claro lo que quiero decir.

con el home no hay drama, ahora, hay problemas si no montas todos los discos restantes en iguales lugares, no importa como los llame udev, la particion 1 del disco 1 tiene que estar montada siempre en el mismo lugar para evitar este tipo de problemas, mas alla de que en 32bits y en 64bits puedan ser sda1 y sdc1 respectivamente

----------

## esteban_conde

Si, lo pillo, que la información que el usuario tiene en su home sobre esos directorios es igual para las diferentes distros y sin embargo los directorios pueden cambiar de distro a distro, eso claro está observando se puede arreglar sin problemas,

otra cosa es como comenté al principio la cuestion de plugins en mi caso uno que me suele dar la lata es libflashplayer.so e incluso los de java que me gusta ponerlos en .mozilla-firefox/ y es sabido que tienen el mismo nombre los de 32 y los de 64 bits.

 Y le irán surgiendo cosas de ese tipo pero vamos que a base de afinar es posible que puedan convivir sin choques.

----------

## xSober

amigos, creo que el tema se ha desvirtuado bastante.

insisto, *no pretendo reusar las configuraciones de usuario de la home*.

los archivos de mi home los he movido entre 3 PCs distintos a lo largo de 10 años, siempre descartando los archivos de configuraciones y solo manteniendo el mismo nombre de usuario y los archivos como documenentos, musica, imagenes, respaldos, etc.

esto siempre lo he realizado entre sistemas de 32bit.

mi duda real es si la particion que ha sido creada con mi sistema de 32 se puede montar, leer y escribir de manera segura desde un nuevo sistema de 64bit.

----------

## Luciernaga

 *Quote:*   

> mi duda real es si la particion que ha sido creada con mi sistema de 32 se puede montar, leer y escribir de manera segura desde un nuevo sistema de 64bit.

 

En mi opinión creo que ha quedado suficientemente claro que SI ..., a expensas de que pueden ocurrir algunos problemillas que con meridiana perspicacia podrás resolver, ésto, y solamente ésto es lo que se ha tratado de aclarar para su conocimiento y general para todos ...

Saludetes  :Wink: 

----------

## pelelademadera

exacto. las particiones son independientes de la arquitectura.

----------

## xSober

ahora si me queda claro  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

gracias a todo el mundo!

----------

